# Living quarters in a metal building anyone? Barndominium



## Weagle weagle! (Mar 11, 2013)

I posted this in the general questions forum before finding this, more appropriate forum. I am looking for tips and suggestions from anyone that has built living quarters within a metal building. Hubby and I have decided we want to get out on our land asap and this route would be the quickest, most cost efficient way. We have sketched out a floorplan for a 40 x48 x10 with 40 x 30 enclosed 3 bed/11/2 bath with a "ceiling" just over bed and bathrooms. Zoning and codes are not an issue. We would have a builder handle the exterior/ building part with us doing the living quarters enclosure ourselves. Thanks!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Just put up a pole barn then go from there......


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Since you still need to build the barn, make sure you put in all the plumbing 'stuff' before you pour the floor. Though this seems obvious, I had family members who decided to make a house out of a metal building, but they saved for the building, had it installed, then went through a lot of extra work retrofitting for the plumbing when they saved enough to begin work on the inside.


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

I didn't do a pole barn but used 2x6 exterior construction and metal roof/siding. I used plywood on the exterior under the metal and then foam insulated the entire envelope.


----------

